# Forum Sheath Board Bag



## Guest (Nov 5, 2008)

Just picked up a Forum Sheath bag off of whiskeymilitia for about $20, pretty good in my mind. I'm just curious if anyone knows exactly what I can store in it? I have a 160 cm board with bindings on it, I'm assuming it can fit that, but will it be able to fit my boots and winter clothes as well? I can see it has a top bag, but couldn't tell how much it would be able to expand.


----------



## legallyillegal (Oct 6, 2008)




----------

